# amplificador 40w para pc



## cronos (Abr 16, 2008)

hola amigos, busque este tema en el foro, pero parece que no esta, o si no que me corrija el moderador, es un circuito que encontre en la pagina de saber electronica, estoy interesado en armarlo, pero en la lista encuentro un preset de 500w y no se que es, deberia de decir en ohm o kohms, pero vien en w, asi que esa es mi duda, espero que me puedan  ayudar.

gracias  


http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news15/nota03.htm


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2008)

Hay unos errores en la lista de componentes.

EL preset y unas resistencias que dicen el valor de la misma y una W, en ese caso la W significa Ohm por lo que parece.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 16, 2008)

deve ser en omhs por que un preset de 500w es algo loco para este amplificador no?       
salu2
ahora por que no usas un operacional para esa potencia son mas faciles de usar y hay muchos en el foro ej tda7294


----------



## cronos (Abr 17, 2008)

creo que si es un error, un dedazo de la editorial, supongo que si seran kiloohms, gracias por las respuestas, ahora solo queda armarlo y probarlo


----------



## Guillerm0 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lo que pasa esque el autor utlizo la W como la OMEGA, y si recordamos, la omega es el simbolo de OHMS.


----------

